# Valerian Root



## medietrich

I may have spelled it incorrectly, but has anyone tried the natural herb Valerian Root for anxiety?My mother asked her doctor to prescribe her Paxil for anxiety so she can get through all the stress of my brother's wedding next month -- and the doc said NO but told her to take Valerian Root instead since it would have the same results. If this works, I'd like to try it for my own anxiety. Any comments?


----------



## kristyann

I took it a couple of years ago when we were preparing for daughter's wedding. Did not help me at all but is not harmful so give it a try. Might work for you.Best wishes,Tina


----------



## bellyknot

i took valerian (tincture) during a very bad time and it really did help. Problem is ...it STINKS. Really, smells like a toilet. She'd be better off with a gin and tonic.


----------



## allan123

tell your mother to go to another doctor. that is unacceptable, esp. for a western doctor to reccoment valerian. what a disgrace!paxil is has limited to zero side effects, is completely safe, and is one of the best short term and the best long term answer for anxiety.


----------



## Guest

You have to take it properly of course...but the hard part is getting it past your nose...smells like old nasty gym socks to me...I havnt taken it for years now.


----------



## Guest

I've heard it touted before, but quite honestly I can't even tolerate the smell of it, let alone, drink it in a tea or take it as an oral "med".Herbs can sometimes be very strong. Whenever I try something new, I tend to look for the tea before the supplement because I get to control the strength of the herb that I am taking in. And this can be a good thing because some herbs can cause some real gastric distress!!







The best and most significant relief of anxiety for me has come from using the hypnotherapy recordings available on the CBT/Hypno forum on this board: http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/ Evie


----------



## MariaM

Although I have not used it myself, I know several people who have. One of my acquaintances found it helpful when she was experiencing increased anxiety as a result of "withdrawal" from benzodiazapines taken for panic attacks. The Anxiety and Phobia Workbook mentions it and says that "Clinical studies have found it to be as effective as tranquilizers in alleviating mild to moderate anxiety and insomnia. Yet it has fewer side effects and is nonaddictive."


----------



## EYEBSER2

I take Valerian root at night before bedtime to help sleep. The tea works well too, but I wouldn't recommend it OVER a stronger, more reliable perscription drug to use during the day, if you have a choice.


----------

